# Pet loss during Covid-19



## rtofield18 (Jul 24, 2021)

My name is Rachel Tofield and I am studying Veterinary Medicine at the Royal Veterinary College (RVC), London. I am gathering research into the beliefs and attitudes of pet owners during the euthanasia of their pet at a UK veterinary practice during the coronavirus pandemic. The benefits from this study may gather suggestions on the way veterinary staff can adapt to meet the needs of owners facing loss of their beloved pets during COVID-19 and any potential future public health events. I will be under the supervision of Lecturer in Veterinary Professionalism and Veterinary Surgeon, Ruth Serlin.

You are eligible to participate in this survey if you have had a pet euthanised by a veterinary service during the coronavirus pandemic (March 2020 - onwards).

If you would like to participate, please send me a private message and I can send you the link (I can't attach here as it marks it as spam).


----------

